# Percentage needed to pass??



## AVPU (Feb 21, 2010)

Preparing to take the NREMT. What percentage is needed to pass the computerized version? Sorry if this has been asked, I've searched a couple diff places, including NREMT.org. Thank you!!!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Feb 21, 2010)

AVPU said:


> Preparing to take the NREMT. What percentage is needed to pass the computerized version? Sorry if this has been asked, I've searched a couple diff places, including NREMT.org. Thank you!!!



This sounds like an excellent question for Rid...


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 21, 2010)

NREMT exams don't work that way. It's a progressive exam where the difficulty of your next question is based off of whether you got the previous question right or wrong. Once you've reached a certain level of proven proficiency in all of the topics or reached a point where it is impossible to reach it, the exam shuts off automatically.


----------



## AVPU (Feb 21, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> NREMT exams don't work that way. It's a progressive exam where the difficulty of your next question is based off of whether you got the previous question right or wrong. Once you've reached a certain level of proven proficiency in all of the topics or reached a point where it is impossible to reach it, the exam shuts off automatically.



So what is that proven proficiency? I understand the principles of computer adaptive testing. But I know there is also a percentage, b/c my instructor mentioned one, I just don't remember the number. Between 70 and 80%. I know that, through your responses, the NR has to feel 95% sure you are competent in all areas.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Feb 21, 2010)

AVPU said:


> I know that, through your responses, the NR has to feel 95% sure you are competent in all areas.



From where, and in which post did you gather this piece of information?


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 21, 2010)

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/About CAT-Detailed.ppt


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 21, 2010)

the percentage is more right than wrong.  But passing is dependent on the computer's algorithmic estimation that you will continue to answer more right than wrong ad infinitum.


----------



## AVPU (Feb 21, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> From where, and in which post did you gather this piece of information?



When I said "you", I was not referring to a post. I meant the general "you" when taking the test. That info is off the NREMT.org website.


----------



## AVPU (Feb 21, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> https://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/About CAT-Detailed.ppt



That was a very helpful pp. Thank you! B)


----------

